
Best Remote Jobs Websites in 2019 - raunometsa
https://remotehub.io/blog/remote-jobs-websites
======
mikece
Don't discount the power of posting on LinkedIn for all recruiters who have
remote positions to please contact you. I know some recruiters are forbidden
by their clients to name the company that's hiring remote workers either
because the company's PR dept is insanely jealous of controlling how their
name appears in all forms of media or because they don't want their on-prem
FTEs to realize they could probably be working from home... or both.

------
drKarl
Remotehub would be more useful if you could filter/search by role/position and
programming language/technology/skill i.e. software engineer, or developer,
and java or python or ruby etc

~~~
raunometsa
Thanks! Yep, makes sense. I implemented this today:
[https://remotehub.io/founder/remote-jobs-
skills](https://remotehub.io/founder/remote-jobs-skills)

